# Long 460 w/8 Speed Trans Reverse Gear Grind



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Second post here...just posted about the hydraulic steering cylinder fittings...next problem:

The reverse gear grinds when moving the lever to the left of the steering wheel to reverse (down) and releasing the clutch. If I finagle it a bit, I can get it to not grind and back up, but it doesn't "feel" like it's correct. The guy I bought it from replaced the entire clutch on it (gave me the old parts), so I'm wondering if there is an adjustment that can be made from the top or if the grind is due to worn-down gears or 1st/R shift fork, that may require the trans being removed? I found the service manual, but it doesn't address this issue.

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! What you describe doesn't sound like the reverse gear at all. It sounds like the "PTO Clutch". That lever in the up position activates the clutch that stops the PTO shaft from turning and then you're able to select "synchronous" PTO action (PTO turns with the momentum of the rear wheels), "neutral" PTO action (PTO is disconnected and will not turn) or "independent" PTO action (PTO turns at a rate of speed depending on the engine RPMs). You select the PTO action using the small shift lever that lies on the left top of the transmission case under your left leg. *WARNING and CAUTION* YOU WANT THE PTO IN "NEUTRAL" BEFORE YOU GET ANYWHERE AROUND THE REAR OF THE TRACTOR AND THE PTO!!! I actually have made it a habit of ensuring that this is the case whether the tractor is running or not. Worst case scenario, you can be killed.
To put the 460 in reverse, you depress the clutch pedal, move your transmission gear shift all the way to the right and down. That's where the reverse gear should be. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you for the warm welcome! Thank you for the warning regarding the PTO as well. I'll definitely keep that in mind when I get some PTO-driven implements in the near future.

Here is a picture of what I am talking about:
The lever just below and left of the steering wheel is the one I'm talking about. The PTO lever is in the down position.

When I first picked up the tractor, I attempted to move the shift lever down and to the right, but that wasn't doing anything. The shift diagram stamped on the transmission doesn't show an R, so that clued me in. That's when I moved the short lever, just below the steering wheel, down. It is connected to a shaft that comes out of the lower panel (next to the PTO warning sticking) and goes into the transmission. If I move it all the one down, the way it feels like it should be, it grinds when I release the clutch.

This transmission uses first gear for forward and reverse (controlled by the lever by the steering wheel). The operator can adjust between slow and fast by moving the lever to the right of the shift lever, forward (slow) or aft (fast).


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, yes, now that I see this picture, I can see that your 460 is quite different from mine. I'm not familiar with this model of 460 so, I should probably let someone else chime in that may have actual knowledge about your problem.
My model of 460 tractor is the only tractor that I've ever owned and my knowledge is limited to this model and my actual experiences with it.
I'm sure there's someone here on the forum that can advise you better on this model. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

No problem! I'm learning a lot about this tractor and everything done wrong with it as well...such as the oil filter. Whoever changed the oil on this last flipped the oil filter adapter nipple and used a Texaco T-21 oil filter. It was driving me nuts trying to find the right filter and all the info I found showed the filters I already have should work. Just as I was about to take that filter to a place in town to find a replacement, I noticed the filter adapter was backed out. Sure enough, it was loose. Flipped the adapter and it was snug. Grabbed one of my filters and what do you know, it fit! 

Now I just need to find an air filter and come up with a fix for the hydraulic steering line.


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

I got the tractor back together and was able to patch up the slowly eroding dips in my dirt driveway.

What I noticed with the reverse gear is that moving the lever down, it seems to overthrow, so maybe it's an adjustment I can make so it doesn't have to be manipulated to get it to work right.

Hopefully someone on here will know and can at least steer me in the right direction. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------

